# Barca is not Barcelona. It's a common mistake.



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

strange thread


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Sitback said:


> I really, really, really can't be bothered to type barça. Barca is quicker, you all understand the point either way.


ok, londrino.


----------



## benjamin_GTA (May 23, 2005)

BARCA IS GREAT !!!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

If you have a Mac, a cedille is very easy. Just press and hold down "Option", and then "C", and voila! ÇÇÇ


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Sitback said:


> Oh yeah, but still BARCelonA. Barca.


I'm afraid that's an invention of yours mate. Next time you're in BCN try to cry out 'I love Barkaaaa!' (pronunciation of 'Barca'), and expect the people to mock you. As I explained above, what foreigners write 'Barca', comes from 'Barça', the football team, because there's not any 'ç' character in anglosaxon keyboards and I suppose many people think the character 'c' sounds the same as 'ç'. Well, that's totally false. 'ca' sounds like 'ka'. 'ça' sounds like 'sa'.

Someone has even said on here his Spanish friends told him it's pronounced Bar-CHE-lona. ???? What Spanish friends??? In Castilian it's pronounced like this:
Bar-the-lona, 'th' like in 'three'
and in Catalan:
Bar-se-lona.

If you want to refer to the CITY of Barcelona with a short name. It should be like this:
Barna (*BAR*celo*NA*)
or 
*BCN*

Birmingham culture and Sitback, as usual, making a spectacle of themselves. Mate if this thread is boring, don't browse it. Easy! Sitback, if you prefer not to be bothered, I don't think you're an intelligent person. Does anyone write 'Liver' instead of 'Liverpool' to save typing the last characters? Tell me, doesn't sound strange to say Liver when you mean Liverpool? I don't think the people from there like it :sleepy:


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Im sorry Automatic Lover - but it really is irrelevent. If you think it's that important then right to all country goverments to complain about it and ask for a 5 minute slot on the national brodcasting system to explain to people how to pronounce your city correctly.

Its done and dusted now - its not gonna change. Deal with it.

Automatic Lover - what do you call the capital of Thailand - Bangkok, but what is it really called, "Krung Thep" - Do you see them moan? :dunno:


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

BARCA! *clap* *clap* *clap* BARCA!

Automatic Lover you are in no position to judge people's intelligence over the internet you know nothing about my academic history.

Anyway, when I go to Barcelona I shout out Barca as pronounced like "Barsa". It's common place to take a name of three of more syllables and cut it down to two to make it 'short term' in Britain.

I'm not gonna start talking like I'm Spanish when I'm not. I suppose you just have to deal with it.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> ok, londrino.


You can call it that if you want to as long as I can interpret it as London I don't care.


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

*..*

..


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

Many many catalans while writing in Spanish type "ny"(the catalan spelling for "ñ") instead of "ñ" so you deserve it! When you all find the "ñ" in your keyboard I'll find the "ç"
Cheers from EspaÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑa!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Again, if you have a Mac, it's just "Option" key hold down, and press "N" two times. ÑÑÑ! Brought to you by Apple Computers Inc.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

DaDvD said:


> Many many catalans while writing in Spanish type "ny"(the catalan spelling for "ñ") instead of "ñ" so you deserve it! When you all find the "ñ" in your keyboard I'll find the "ç"
> Cheers from EspaÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑa!


Blah.

All of you spaniards and catalans talk weird spanish.


----------



## Cobain (Sep 11, 2002)

Sitback said:


> I don't care. You understand exactly what people mean when we say Barca.


True. We understand that you mean exactly a boat for some unknown reason that could have something to do with stubborness.


----------



## Cobain (Sep 11, 2002)

birminghamculture said:


> To be honest, this thread is tiresome. Who cares - Ill call it "Barry" if I bloody well want to.


We do care. If you're going to name the city at least use the proper short name instead of inventing one which is a corruption of the city's football club name! jesus, this is just pathetic.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Se estan ahogando en un vaso de agua.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Cobain said:


> We do care. If you're going to name the city at least use the proper short name instead of inventing one which is a corruption of the city's football club name! jesus, this is just pathetic.


You Spanish are being pedantic.


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

The name derives from Hannibal's dad- Hamilcar *Barca*. The Carthagians invaded Spain in order to get tin and metals (abundant in Spain), to finance (they knew the Roman were going to attack them either way- the Romans got very jealous of their Spanish empire) the looming 2nd Punic war against the Romans.

I love history. 

Side note: Hannibal is one of the greatest figures in history. When i read about him in detail a year ago i found his genious so obvious, no doubt the greatest military mind in history.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

im gonna call it "boat".


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

ranny fash said:


> im gonna call it "boat".


 :rofl:


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

automatic lover - stop crying. in the uk we shorten our speech so much that often most words are just one syllable. consequently we shorten place names. it REALLY DOESNT MATTER, and no offence is intended. "boat" looks like an amazing city.


----------

